# Frozen Semen Available 150 million per Breeding on Multiple NFC NAFC FC AFC CNF CNAF



## Chris bailey

FC PIKE OF CASTLE BAY (PIKE) $1’500
FC NDC HAWKEYE RED WHITE BLUE (BANNER) $1,000
FC NDC HAWKEYE’S SEA WOLF 
(CAPPY) $1,000 
CNAF FC SALTMARSH CODY’S $2,000 
(CODY)
FC SPIRIT PAR SHOOTER (PAR) $1,000
NFC FC AFC TWO RIVERS LUCKY (WILLIE) $1,200
FC AFC CNF CNAF NIGHTWINGS MARSH LEADER (GUIDE) $3,000
FC AFC CHENA RIVER CHAVEZ
(CHAVEZ) $3,000 
NFC ROBBER’S STRAY BULLET (BULLET)




SERIOUS INQUIRES ONLY!!
CHRIS 1-860-459-2110
[email protected]


----------

